# Do you play games in laptop !!



## Jay1234 (Feb 21, 2013)

I want to play fifa 2013 in my lenovo g580 but im confused is it a good idea to play games in lappy considering heating causes most of the laptop's problem i wanna use my laptop fot atleast 3 years !!! Should i play !! Please tell me what to do ??


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 21, 2013)

^I once played TR:Anniversary & COD:WaW it was lagging a lot & also battery got heated very fast..
so I don't suggest to play resource hungry games on laptop


----------



## tkin (Feb 21, 2013)

Jay1234 said:


> I want to play fifa 2013 in my lenovo g580 but im confused is it a good idea to play games in lappy considering heating causes most of the laptop's problem i wanna use my laptop fot atleast 3 years !!! Should i play !! Please tell me what to do ??


Get a laptop cooler(cooler master, not local) and play games, no issues, unless your laptop has overheating problems, keep monitoring the temps via HWInfo and do not play in very hot temps or for more than 2-3 hours at a stretch, will go for 3yrs, but yes, overall lifetime of the components may be slightly reduced.

PS: Always play plugged in, do not play using the battery.


----------



## omega44-xt (Feb 21, 2013)

I play games in my laptop & you can say I bought it for gaming.......


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 21, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> I play games in my laptop & you can say I bought it for gaming.......



with controller?

laptop keys designed differently then normal keyboard.....


----------



## tkin (Feb 21, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> with controller?
> 
> laptop keys designed differently then normal keyboard.....


The laptop he has is designed for gaming, check his sig


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 21, 2013)

Jay1234 said:


> I want to play fifa 2013 in my lenovo g580 but im confused is it a good idea to play games in lappy considering heating causes most of the laptop's problem i wanna use my laptop fot atleast 3 years !!! Should i play !! Please tell me what to do ??



Get a good cooling pad from CM and play games, but not more than 1-2 hours at a time.


----------



## mitraark (Feb 21, 2013)

I never play games on my Laptop, ( i played a lot of Angry Birds and Pocket Tank, that doesn;t count )

I do keep my laptop running for longs hours,whole week at a stretch.


----------



## vkl (Feb 21, 2013)

You can play games on it.This laptop won't heat much since it doesn't have a discrete GPU,on the other hand hd4000 of i5 3210 is not a very capable gaming GPU.
Older games,less GPU intensive games like FIFA 2013 would run fine while the demanding ones won't.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Feb 23, 2013)

Well currently this is the 13th continuous hour of my laptop usage after 12hrs of farcry 3. 1 hr break in between but laptop was not switched off. No problems yet except once my system fan eas clogged with dust. And yes I do this once in 2-3 days.


----------



## chanx2 (Feb 23, 2013)

nope always prefer desktop


----------



## Hrishi (Feb 24, 2013)

Go ahead man , after all why do people spend so much of money on the GPUs , etc when you wont utilize it. 
Just make sure you do it with ease , and carefully.
And make sure that you don't do it for prolonged duration , since its more harmful to your eyes,neck and back compared to your Lappy.
If possible use a Laptop cooler , if you can. That'll minimize the heat and will provide better performance and life.


----------



## doomgiver (Feb 25, 2013)

i tried to play black ops (back when it was launched) on my laptop, and it cooked my nuts. 

never playing on a laptop again, unless said laptop is kept on a block of solid ice.


----------



## thegrinreaper (Feb 25, 2013)

Don't scare the lad guys.

Laptop gaming is a normal and common activity.
Just ensure the following for safety purposes.
- Keep the vents accessible to outside air.
- stop playing for 15 mins every 2-3 hrs of continuous gaming.
- Play plugged in
- external keyboard recommended if tge game involves massive button mashing.

Under these constraints I have played games like DMC,Far cry 3 for long stretches of time.

I have realised that if you just mount the laptop properly.80% of the job a cooling pad does has already been done.


----------



## saswat23 (Feb 25, 2013)

I tried to run Counter Strike Source on my friend's Pentium Dual Core *HP* lappy (~5yrs old), it just couldnt run the game. FPS should have been around 6-7 and that too at the lowest setting possible. 
Temp. was just !@#$%. It reached 92c  within 10mins of starting the game.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 25, 2013)

saswat23 said:


> I tried to run Counter Strike Source on my friend's Pentium Dual Core *HP* lappy (~5yrs old), it just couldnt run the game. FPS should have been around 6-7 and that too at the lowest setting possible.
> Temp. was just !@#$%. It reached 92c  within 10mins of starting the game.



mine reaches 93-95c with tf2 
and lower with cooling pad though!


----------



## sam_738844 (Feb 25, 2013)

89-96 Deg..i have overheating issues, no damages so far, still kicking a$$ of games with med-high settings...check siggy for lappy model ...i have CM Ergo Stand cooling pad.


----------



## Hrishi (Feb 25, 2013)

Mine Netbook barely reaches 90"C , even if i play NFSMW or CS Source on it. [high settings]. 
Note : Its a NetBook , not a Laptop.


----------



## Jay1234 (Feb 25, 2013)

@ doomgiver  do u have the i5 one ??does  the lappy heat up really quickly ??

@ vkl dont u play games in ua laptop ??i


----------



## samudragupta (Feb 25, 2013)

+1 for gaming on laptop. Got mine only for gaming and movies. But game only if you have extended warranty on the lappy, i.e. 1+2yrs of extended warranty.


----------



## vkl (Feb 25, 2013)

@Jay1234
I play CS occasionally nowadays,nothing much.
Just play,don't worry much.Just check if it heats up much which I don't think would happen to a high extent.


----------



## Jay1234 (Feb 26, 2013)

@vkl should i buy an extended warrenry cos i didnt bought it with lappy ???? my friend told me that they dont repair laptop they just say physical ( u dropped it ) so its a waste of money ???

& yeah when i press fn + play/pause ket  it start window media player but i wanna use it for mediamonkey so how can i stop WMP to start ???


----------



## vkl (Feb 27, 2013)

Extended warranty is just normal warranty extended.Accidental damage protection doesn't come with this laptop,it does come with some higher end ones so physical damage from user end won't be covered be it within warranty period or outside it.It's up to you if you want extended warranty.I didn't get it because I didn't feel about needing it.

If you don't use windows media player at all and don't need it then disable it.Click Start and under the search box type "Turn windows features on or off" and click it.
Under "Turn windows features on or off" find "Media Features",click it to expand it,uncheck "windows media player" which would also automatically uncheck windows media center.It would ask for a restart,restart and WMP would be disabled.You can enable windows media player if you want from there.

If you don't want to disable windows media player then follow this method:
In the start search box type "cmd" and click it.Type "regedit" in the cmd screen and hit enter.
Under the registry editor go to HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\MICROSOFT\MediaPlayer.
Hit "*Installation Directory*" key,rename it to something like "Installation Directory2".
Create a new string key(right click->New->String Value),rename it to "*Installation Directory*" and close registry editor.
It should get the job done.Fn+f9 would work as usual with other media players to play/pause the media,it won't launch Windows media player and neither can it launch any other media player.If you ever want to go back to default settings then just delete the newly created "Installation Directory" key and rename the original key(now "Installation Directory2") back to "Installation Directory".


----------



## Jay1234 (Feb 27, 2013)

Vkl ur gr8 thanxx man u solved a very big problem

BRO HOW DO U UPDATE DRIVERS ???? WHAT SYSTEM OPTIMISATION & SYSTEM PROTECTION (ANTIVIRUS OR FIREWALL ) APPS YOU ARE  USING ???


----------



## vkl (Feb 28, 2013)

Just go to manufacturers website,go to support/driver section,select your system and check for drivers.If some newer version of drivers have come then you can update.
You don't need to check for all the updates or update driver regularly.For most of things there won't be many revision of drivers and you won't need to update.
The only thing which has updates regularly is graphics driver.Just download and update the graphics driver from intel's site as you have hd4000.
I use Ccleaner a little,it is fine.For anti-virus and firewall,I am currently using norton Internet security 2013 trial version.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Mar 1, 2013)

doomgiver said:


> i tried to play black ops (back when it was launched) on my laptop, and it cooked my nuts.
> 
> never playing on a laptop again, unless said laptop is kept on a block of solid ice.


You should have used a laptop cooler instead of lap.



Jay1234 said:


> Vkl ur gr8 thanxx man u solved a very big problem
> 
> BRO HOW DO U UPDATE DRIVERS ???? WHAT SYSTEM OPTIMISATION & SYSTEM PROTECTION (ANTIVIRUS OR FIREWALL ) APPS YOU ARE  USING ???



Go to lenevo's website and under support section type in your laptop's name. You'll get the drivers. Also for antivirus, use avira. I've been using it for 3 years now.



Jay1234 said:


> Vkl ur gr8 thanxx man u solved a very big problem
> 
> BRO HOW DO U UPDATE DRIVERS ???? WHAT SYSTEM OPTIMISATION & SYSTEM PROTECTION (ANTIVIRUS OR FIREWALL ) APPS YOU ARE  USING ???



Go to lenevo's website and under support section type in your laptop's name. You'll get the drivers. Also for antivirus, use avira. I've been using it for 3 years now.


----------



## Desmond (Mar 1, 2013)

I'd say avoid playing on a laptop since overheating will be a major pain in the @$$ later on. I used to play on laptop earlier, then I gave it to my dad and brought my desktop.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Mar 1, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I'd say avoid playing on a laptop since overheating will be a major pain in the @$$ later on. I used to play on laptop earlier, then I gave it to my dad and brought my desktop.



I don't think it will cause any problem if vents are not blocked and a good cooler is used while gaming. There are so many laptops priced high and come with the tag "gaming". What's the point of buying those if we don't game?


----------



## $hadow (Mar 1, 2013)

Come on man we spend a large amount of money just to make a presentation or watch a movie or browse net. Well not me in my case if I havr brought a laptop for gaming than what is the point of not gaming on it.


----------



## BhargavJ (Mar 4, 2013)

I've played games once or twice on my laptop but it heats up too much and I get scared. I bought a Zebronics cooling system, which can keep the laptop at an angle. It cost 550 Rs. Not sure if it actually cools the laptop, though; it is really silent, but I haven't noticed any real difference in temperatures. What do you people use to measure temperatures? I use Speedfan, but that is not accessible when running games.


----------



## tkin (Mar 4, 2013)

BhargavJ said:


> I've played games once or twice on my laptop but it heats up too much and I get scared. I bought a Zebronics cooling system, which can keep the laptop at an angle. It cost 550 Rs. Not sure if it actually cools the laptop, though; it is really silent, but I haven't noticed any real difference in temperatures. What do you people use to measure temperatures? I use Speedfan, but that is not accessible when running games.


HWInfo, in game OSD is not there, just check the max temp column from time to time.


----------



## Sweves (Mar 7, 2013)

I don't play games in laptop, I prefer to use desktop because it has bigger screen  Whenever I use my laptop for games, it's just for the usual games like Solitaire .


----------

